# need help, pigeon in dire need



## dynamitedan18 (Feb 25, 2006)

ok i found a pigeon today on the street covered in oil. i called the police but they were to lazy to help and referred me to fish and game, took it to them and they said that they wouldent help it because it wasnt a game bird so if they took it, they would "terminate it" yes they really said that. So I actually took compassion and decided to take it home and bathe it myself. I used soap and got all the oil off it. It cant yet fly but was trying and well i dried it at best i could than made a nest for it in a box and covered it up and put it by light to keep it warm. Ive been trying to feed it water or milk or anything with a eye droppler when i open its mouth it moves around and im not sure if im hurting it or what but it wont eat or drink on it own and im really worried that its going to die. can someone please help me because no professionals will help. right now its resting but i need to figure out what to do. I wish i could of found its nest but being on the road i looked everywhere to no avail, and it appears it was tortured since the oil was all over it and there was no oil around. please someone help me, i need to know soon or i fear its going to die
-thanks ,dan
i dont know if i should force the droppler into its mouth than squeeze down water and sugar to give it energy or what, its not a baby but its not an adult . please help, for some damn reason ive grown attached to it enough where i would like it to live.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hello Dan. Thanks for rescuing this young pigeon. Don't be too harsh on the Police, as this really is not their field of expertise, and they only refered you to a source they knew. And yes, unfortunately, many wildlife rehabbers will euthonize a pigeon.

Do *not* feed it milk Dan! This is not good for it. Get about a half a cup of water and add a pinch of salt, and a pinch of sugar, mix it well, and administer the water, with a dropper if it will not dip his beak in it on his own. 

Warmth and isolation important. 

Did you remove all the oil? Dawn is the best.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Basic steps to saving a pigeons life*

Here is a link that will show you thw basic steps to saving a pigeons life Dan:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=8822


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Heat*

As stated earlier, heat is vital Read this link!http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=13601


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Can you tell us what city and state you are in? There may be a member or org. near you to help.

Thanks for helping this pigeon. I'm sure the pigeon appreciates your help too! They make wonderful pets if the need arises...

There should be others along with suggestions. However, Victor gave you enough information to get you started...


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*How old is it?*

I was reading a different post elsewhere here and was thinking about how you said you were not sure on its age. Here is a link that should help you determine tha age. And as Mr.Squeaks suggested, please let us know what city, etc. you live in. There might be an experienced member or rehabber that can assist you.Please keep us updated, and thanks again!

http://www.speedpigeon.com/baby_racing_pigeon.htm


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Dan,


Well, bless your Heart for helping this little Oil-Bird...!


'Dawn' is the brand of choice most rescuers or rehabbers use for when they get 'Oil Spill' Birds or other Oily ones who maybe landed in someone's drained Crank case Oil or something, or who knows what...

If you want to offer him Water, it might not be easy quite yet what with all his unusual adventure so far, as he might not feeel safe or easy yet, but...

Best if offered simply in a little glass or Tea Cup...make the Water tepid or luke warm about like your own body temp, a pinch of Salt and a pinch of sugar, as others mentioned above, will help replenich electrolytes...but if offering it, especially to a young Pigeon, make sure it feels like 'no' temperature...


And, just gently offer it to his Beak, so half of is Beak is immersed in it...

If he feels safe enough, and is interested, he will drink 'Like a Horse'.



If you can round up some kind of Cage, have the Cage so the Bird is at your own chest level or so, and after a little time in it, if you move slow and easy, likely you could offer him some Water and he would drink it, or, just leave a little Bowl of Water in there for him to drink by himself when he feels safe to do so. A Water bowl or Cup for them needs to be at least an inch deep...and not less.

Regular plain old 'Wild Bird Seed' that most grocerys carry in 25 pound bags or whatever, is fine for them, and, you could set up a little bowl of such Seeds for him too...you will soon see if he is interested in eating, but, he might not want to eat or drink if you are watching him.

Trying to put water into their Throat can be very dangerous for them, where, the Water can trickle into their windpipe and drown them even if only a tiny but gets in there...so...


Anyway, to re-iterate a few of the mentions already made...

Warmth is important for them so yes, some way to keep them warm is good.

Depending on it's age, it may be intersted to peck and eat on it's own, or, it may need to be fed in a fairly particular way. Pigeons do not 'gape' for food when Babys or youngsters, as Songbirds do, so, lets see if we can figure out his age, then we'll go from there.

Has he any little 'yellow' hair on the ends of his feathers anywhere?

Where his Beak meets his forehead, does he have frosty-White, soft fleshy nubs there? Or merely a non descript pink area? ( Might be grey if it got oily...)


Does he 'squeak' or 'peep'?

Are his Eyes 'dark' or Yellow or Orange?


If you have an Electric Heating Pad, set him up in a box large enough so he can be on or off the pad as he likes, if you do not for now have a Cage handy, and, set the Pad to 'medium' and put a small Towell over it, and line the bottom of the Box also with a Towell or soft cloths...and, he should be fine then, especially if you are in a cooler clime.


If you have a Cage, drape the Cage or cover it so no drafts can bother him and steal the warmth.

Let us know where you are, in case you need help of some kind with this where one of our members might live near by or can recommend a Vet in your area if needed.

Let us know also what the Pigeon's poops look like...if there are only a few, or many by tomorrow morning, and what color and consistancy they are...?

Good luck...!



Till next...!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## dynamitedan18 (Feb 25, 2006)

*ok*

ok i made a mistake i was giving it milk should i give it water now, im really worried about him, should i just let him sleep i know it cant fly im going to check out all this stuff but i just need to know what to do. Do i feed it just water i mean what about food im sorry ill re read everything after i post this but i just need to do something. i live in ontario oregon. I hope someone experienced lives near by . thanks 
-dan


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

dynamitedan18 said:


> ok i made a mistake i was giving it milk should i give it water now, im really worried about him, should i just let him sleep i know it cant fly im going to check out all this stuff but i just need to know what to do. Do i feed it just water i mean what about food im sorry ill re read everything after i post this but i just need to do something. i live in ontario oregon. I hope someone experienced lives near by . thanks
> -dan


Dan,

I am not sure it is clear. Do you live in Ontario, "Canada" or Oregon "USA". They are places quite far apart from each other so it will be hard for others to know if they can help.

Yes, do offer water. And no more milk! Pigeons have difficulty digesting dairy products so for now water is your best choice. Birds will stand on the edge of any dish you put out though and especially captured birds not so used to human type offering dishes. What will happen typically is that the water will spill all over their enclosure and towels etc to the frustration of both you and the bird. Try to find something in the house that is both wide and deep enough for the bird to drink. Something with a heavy base is best if you have one. I use *large* plastic lids from wide-mouth jars. They are just the right depth and width that they don't spill but you do have to watch and keep filling them to make sure birdie has enough drinking depth. My best water bowl is ceramic lid that even I can't tip if I push down on it. And it's deep enough at two and a half inches to keep the birds quite happy as well.

Cameron


----------



## dynamitedan18 (Feb 25, 2006)

*ok*

ok his poop is green and im not sure of his age but his feathers between his wings are orangish and look really new. he has a white part at the begining of his beak. also he chirps sometimes. im not sure if he chirps because im hurting him, for awhile he was making choking sounds i think he ate some oil. i rubbed his neck. i hope someone is still up its 1am and im just not sure if i should try feeding him some water with sugar and salt and than go to bed its been about 8 hours since i was with him and i put the sock with rice with him. hes really nice to me likes me holding him etc but i dont know if i should. will wait for response. he is defently from the pictures over 16 days old hes alot blacker so its hard to tell good news is he drank like 5 straw fuls of water is that good enough he split some on him so i dried him off, do i feed him bread or what i got finch seed but i dont know if he can eat that since finchs like break it open dont they please help 
-dan, i dont know why i took compassion but now i really want to save him and i feel like the danger is way not past over


----------



## dynamitedan18 (Feb 25, 2006)

*ontario oregon usa*

I live in the USA in a state called oregon in the town called ontario, its an hours drive from boise idaho


----------



## dynamitedan18 (Feb 25, 2006)

*webcam*

i got a webcam if anyone has messenger so i could show them him.


----------



## dynamitedan18 (Feb 25, 2006)

*about to go to bed*

should i leave him by the fire? also he has yellow at the end of his fur by his neck ive noticed and his eyes are black.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I wouldn't leave him near a fire as the radiant heat may be too much for him and he couldn't get away from overheating. He does have feathers so he probably won't get too cold if it's normal in the house.

Pidgey


----------



## dynamitedan18 (Feb 25, 2006)

*omg guys*

hes really awake this morning like doesnt look near as death as he did. If you can just tell me what to feed him im going to pick up some bird seed think he will eat it?


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hello & Welcome,
Thank you so very much for taking in this most unfortunate pij.

I had the same response from our Fish & Game Dept. when my husband & I took 'Whitefeather' in mad: ) & we made the same decision you made.  

I am so glad to hear your little patient is quite alert this morning.  

Is he fully feathered without any little yellow 'pin' feathers?
If so, & he appears to be able to eat on his own, any good pigeon mix will be fine (I purchase mine at PetCo. It's actually a dove mix by Kaytee). If you are in a pinch, wild bird seed, will suffice until you can get some actual pigeon/dove seed.

Cindy


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Dan,



Ahhhhhh, eastern Oregon...

I myself shall be visiting Baker City next month.

Well, this sounds like a young Pigeon who maybe has not yet eaten by himself, but, who so far was being fed entirely by his parents.

Too, he is of an age where he will likely soon be learning to peck Seeds and to self feed...or may soon be guided to do so.

If he likes being held, probably he is both needing warmth, and, is not feeling well.

Usually at this age they are so active and such fuss budgets, that even those one has raised from tiny Babys will hardly hold still enough to be held for more than a moment or two, unless sleeping that is, and to sleep they would need darkness and no movement from whoever is holding thm.

Anyway, 'green' like in little dabs of Artist's Tube Oil Paints?

Or, 'green' like...?

Please describe the poops in detail if you would....how many, or if merely some few dark green 'dabs'...or if any other color or...?

I need to go find some links of previous posts, so...I will finish in the next message bloc below...

For now, go to the drug store and buy a plain old fashioned Electric Heating Pad, and, refer to my message to you from last night, near the beginning part here in your thread.


Till next..!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

dynamitedan18 said:


> -dan, i dont know why i took compassion but now i really want to save him and i feel like the danger is way not past over


Because Dan you are a kind and caring person. You saw this young bird in seed and decided to try and do something about it.It is one lucky little pigeon and I am glad you found him.

Many of us here have been here a while and have pigeons...as a matter of fact, quite a few of us got involved with pigeons because they "came into our lives" as rescues. My first one did. 

Read the links that have thus far been provided to you. 

Please don't hesitate to ask more questions. Many members are now watching over your shoulder. 

Remember...wild bird seed will suffice for now. Please keep us updated.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Dan,

Thanks for having compassion and taking this little one in. Dawn is usually diluted and used in cleaning oiled feathers, with many rinses afterwards to ensure that the soap is completely removed from the feathers. 

Pigeons don't break the seeds open, but instead eat the whole seed. Is the pij able to eat the seeds on its own? There are two openings inside the mouth, the one in the front leading to the air sacs, the one directly behind to the rear leading to the digestive system. Please be careful when giving fluids not to get any in the air sacs/lungs as the bird can aspirate the fluids. If it can drink on its own, best to let it handle that part. Sometimes just dropping the fluid on the beak or on the side of the beak @ the place where upper and lower mandible meet will get the bird swallowing the fluid on its own.

Warmth is an important part of rehabbing compromised birds, although overdoing it is also a consideration and can cause further dehydration in a bird already dehydrated, for this reason, you'll find that the "Stickie's" on the topic will recommend placing the setting on low.

If you can look inside the mouth with good lighting, it should look pink with no
yellow/white growths. Sometimes gently wrapping the bird w/a hand or dish towel, or even a pillow case folded in half along the length will enable you to then use both hands to open the beak and look inside. Let us know what you see there.

Please let us know how the bird is doing, others will be along to help as well.

fp


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

dynamitedan18 said:


> hes really awake this morning like doesnt look near as death as he did. If you can just tell me what to feed him im going to pick up some bird seed think he will eat it?


Dan, this is a good sign, but he;s not out of the woods yet. The next 24 hrs will be critical too. If he eats the seed priovided it is a good sign. Place it near him, and give him some space to eat after you offer it.

Remember to up date us. I am on the edge of my seat here.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Dan,

Today sees me out of my office and shop for some while, but, for now, please see the info contained in the two following links -

http://community.webshots.com/album/547324376ZDjOCU

This is to some images and captions about a Baby Pigeon I am raising at the moment, and, he is about 3 weeks old now but I have not added any pictures for a week.



http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=13986

This is a link to another current thread here in which I was explaining about how to feed a Baby or Youngster, and, also, giving some details about how to both communicate to them that you are interested to feed them, so it is in their terms and all can go well and easy for them and for you.

For the moment, you can make some decent formula for yours out of some basic things.

Do you have a kitchen blender?

Do you have any Bird Seeds?

If so, just blend into powder, a tea cup or so of the Bird Seed.

If you have plain ( not flavored and not 'chocolate') 'Malto Meal', Roman Meal or other old time 'hot' Breakfast Cereals, you can add some of that to the Seeds you are making into a powder.

If you do not have a blender, then, you can get by useing Malto Meal, Roman Meal, a little plain ( like 'Albers' or other fine ) Corn Meal, and, combine them dry to then...


Do not cook these, just mix them with Water...this then would be the youngster's formula...

Mix the 'formula' with Water and stirr well...do this in a Tea Cup, in a small pan of hot water...do not use a microwave...

You want the formula to be the consistancy of a Milk Shake or a little thinner but no thicker.


Have the formula so it is the same amount of 'warm' as the underside of your wrist...put a dab of formula on your wrist there, and if it feels like no temperature at all, then it is right. Do not have it warmer than that, and do not have it cooler than that.

Get a regular, plain, old time, rubber, people-baby Nipple, and, use the 'Hollow' Side of it to put some formula in...fill it 7/8ths of the way full.

Go to any Drug Store and get some of these Nipples and get the Heating Pad.

Then...

Moisten your finger tips of one hand in the warm water from the pan you used to warm the Tea Cup of formula in...

From the Bird's front, gently reach to him and massage his whole Beak with your warm, moist finger tips, and, while doing so, say, in a low, slow voice, "OooooOOOOoooO! - OoooOOOOoooO!" so it is almost like a moan, but so it has an upbeat or positive tone to it...so it sounds like it is about something good.

If you do this part more or less 'right', the Baby or Youngster will 'nuzzle' your fingers asking to be fed. He will likely also 'squeak' or 'peep' and might pump his shoulders or flap his Wings a little...he will be tentative at first, since he is not for sure you really mean what you just offered.

Then, offer him the Nipple with the wrist temperature formula in it's hollow side, by gently guiding his Beak into the Nipple, which you hold at about his chest level in front of him...

He should eat, and, he might just get pretty enthused about it too.

If so, feed him another two Nipple fulls for now, and then let him rest a couple hours on his nice, new, set to 'medium', Heating Pad with a towell on it Box or Cage so he can be on it or off of it as he likes...and, then repeat the same sequence of chow-time in two hours, with say, three nipple's full again, for now.

If you would like to call me and talk on the phone about this or to clearify any details, just e-mail me and I will send you my phone number.

[email protected]

Do this as described, and you will have an easy time of it and so will he...as well as that this will make him very happy...

Likely, in a few days or so or by next week sometime, he will be pecking and self feeding as well...but for now, almost certainly, you will need to get about feeding him.

And, this is how it is done so they will be active participants in it, and how it is natural and safe and easy for them to be fed.


Best wishes!

Till next, 

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

...in fact, do not offer Water unless it is both 'tepid' AND in the hollow back of the Nipple...you can make it be the electrolyte water, where you have dissolved a pinch of Salt and a pinch of Sugar into a glass of Water...

Anyway,m use the Nipple for this and let him have two nipple's full of water and not more...and that way, he will not over-drink, which they can do when of this age and having never before drank anything.

They are used to feeling their Beak 'in' their parent's Beak...so, bear this in mind...things like Cups of Water or Seeds laying there will mean nothing to them untill they are old enough and experienced enough...otherwise, for them, food and drink are something that happens when they have their Beak in their parent's Beak and throat...so, this is why the Nipple works so well...it 'feels' right to them...

You can gently squeeze the sides lower down, of the Nipple also, so it gently is against their opening anc closeing, gobbleing little Beak, as they eat...

Good luck...!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## dynamitedan18 (Feb 25, 2006)

*anything else*

What else do i need to do about raising him? im rather enjoying him and he cues and chirps when im around. i made grass on the bottom and he cant yet fly but i have a perch for him, any fun things or anything i should know?


----------



## dynamitedan18 (Feb 25, 2006)

*to update*

ok all he was watching me as i pecked at some seeds with my fingers and he slowly though missing a few times began ateing the seeds! how much water should they drink because i put a bowl down there by him and he stuck his head in and slurped some down and than acted like he didnt want anymore. hes the most unusual color but hes getting close to flying i can tell since today he like lifted himself up enough to get on the perch which is 6 inchs on the ground maybe more. is his nerves messed up because sometimes he shakes and when resting on my arm may sometimes lift one leg. Do I need to keep the warmer on him still i mean he has feathers. im dont know so if anybody would like to keep giving me tips and such i would really appreaciate it. 

You know I was never the type to show compassion, i admit it i once fed a seagull an alcacelzer tablet to see what happen, but somehow this lil bird which i called reuk has changed my life and perception 
talk to you later all


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Dan,


Well good then, good to hear that things are going well...!


Just let him have a small flat bottom, not easy-to-tip, Bowl for his Water, and, one for his Seeds...and let him be for now, so he can eat and drink as he likes for a while.

If you have no such bowls handy, use an old fashioned Tea Cup or low Mug or something low enough for him to eat or deink from easily, but not so shallow that his Beak is longer than it is deep...and secure it somehow so it can not tip if need be.



Please consider to spring the four or five or eight bucks or whatever for a basic Electric Heating Pad, and, to regard in earnest, the previous mentions made ealier in your thread here, of how to set it up and use it.


As soon as there are poops being made, let us know their consistancy and color and so on, describe them in detail for us if you would...?

Please also condiser to put about two tablespoons of Seed only for him to be pecking at, and, if he eats all of it, then give him another round later in the day.

Young Pigeons can over eat when just learning to peck, and it can harm them...so, say, two tablespoons for him to peck at, then, if after four hours say, if the Seeds are gone, then put two more tablespoons in there for him.

Like that...


Best wishes!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

dynamitedan18 said:


> What else do i need to do about raising him? im rather enjoying him and he cues and chirps when im around. i made grass on the bottom and he cant yet fly but i have a perch for him, any fun things or anything i should know?


Dan, Right now the most important thing we need to worry about is getting this young bird beyond the next 48 hours.Once the little one on a road to recovery, you can plan a long range plan on raising him if that is your plan.

Often times, pigeon/bird rescues are released, but in your case, it is young, is having some problems from what ever it was that impacted his life, you came along, and if it does recover, it will bond to you and depend on you. All it has is you, so you are the most important thing in his little life. 

"Fun things....? well don't worry about that now either. 

There is a vast amount of information on taking care of orphan/injured birds and pigeons right in front of you. I suggest you find the time to learn how to navigate your way through here. If you have more questions, just ask.


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

dynamitedan18 said:


> You know I was never the type to show compassion, i admit it i once fed a seagull an alcacelzer tablet to see what happen, but somehow this lil bird which i called reuk has changed my life and perception
> talk to you later all


Well Dan,

That does not surprise me. Some of the meanest hound dogs I ever knew became some of the most compassionate people as they grew older, learning to love birds and animals more than people. Some started out bad but turned out great (even the best) in the end and I do hope you will also be one of those. Once you get to know creatures and sense that they feel and react much like us they do tend to melt your heart a bit and you will start to feel very territorial and protective of their well being, safety and happiness after that.
It's no small thing learning to care for another as you are doing. I hope it all goes well for you and is a rewarding experience for you and your bird. 

Heating pads by the way are available at most drug-stores, Walmarts and other department stores. They are very low-cost. Most grocery stores carry wild bird seed although they vary a lot in quality but in any case they are quite cheap and will work in a pinch. Try a pet-store if one is handy for real pigeon mix if yours seems to be interested in pecking now. They are mixed to the right protein levels for pigeons and doves. 

The shaking and shuddering that you are referring to seems common with pigeons. I don't think it relates to nerves but is more of a fear type response. Mine does it too knowing full well he is safe and secure. Actually he does it a lot less than he did when young. I would not worry about that too much. I also got my first pigeon when he was about the same age as yours. He has become a terrific companion, curious, territorial, sometimes loud and obnoxious but always good company. You will probably really enjoy having a bird over time as you watch him grow, learn and develop.

Cameron


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Dan,



Yahhhhh...the momentary shivver or 'shaking' is something they all do when young, and, some do it even as adults to some little bit or other...

We need to have information which relates to making some acessment of this Bird's health, and, possibly, he is healthy and fine and was just seperated from his parents ( and from being fed, ) before being old enough to make his way in the World.

Too, if you can post some images of him, either here, or on some free site like 'webshots' or something, this will be useful for us to see him and decide how old he is...

If not sure how to do that, you can just e-mail them to me and I will do it for you.



Eastern Oregon can get chilly of course, and, provideing warmth for the Bird is especially important if he is at all ill or making up from privations.


Best wishes...!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## dynamitedan18 (Feb 25, 2006)

*green poop*

his poo is green with some cream white in it. its not hard but soft but not really runny. i got a few questions also. ok i just read about over feeding cause he keeps wanting to eat but i stopped him lol.that was after like 6 tsp! he today sorta jumped out of his box and chirped until i picked him up than he nuzzled against my chest as i type this and is just fine, is that normal for him to bond with me, omg am i like his momma lol. im really worried about the water thing but maybe birds dont drink that much i observed him stick his beak into the water once and gurgle some up and thats it. do they need to drink like dogs or is a low amount good enough. wow his eyes are closed hehe if you want ask more questions i dont understand the poop thing but hope i helped. he is defently getting ready to fly soon, so im wondering guys. if he does fly will he just leave or do they ever fly back to ya where ya can let them out in day and keep them in at night, just wondering thanks
-dan
, reuk says hi to!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

dynamitedan18 said:


> * *his poo is green with some cream white in it. its not hard but soft but not really runny.*
> 
> i got a few questions also. ok i just read about over feeding cause he keeps wanting to eat but i stopped him lol.that was after like 6 tsp!
> 
> ...


Hi Dan,
Here is a link to a very good thread discussing 'poops' that you might find interesting.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=11637

** Yes, this does happen.  

*** Mine take, what appears to be, little sips now & then. Some days they seem to drink a lot & other days not so much.

**** Once they get their bearing on where they are, they sometimes do come back at night.
I raised a couple babies that were taken out of a palm tree that was being cut down. 
Just the other day one of them, Annie Fancy Feathers, returned after being gone for about a year. She has been coming around every morning now for breakfast. I recognized her because of her unique feathering. She sure knew where she was at.  

Cindy


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

dynamitedan18 said:


> his poo is green with some cream white in it. its not hard but soft but not really runny. !


Hi again Dan,

The white caps that you are seeing are the birds urates. From the description you gave of the poops your bird is getting enough fluids. Watching the poops can be handy especially when it comes to understanding their water intake and their general health. But it's not foolproof. Very wet poops can also mean your bird is expelling too much liquids and starting to dehydrate. It's always a good idea to check daily though so you have some idea of what might be going on with your bird. 

Cameron


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Dan, 


Well, sounds like all goes well...glad to hear...

Likely he had not been finding enough to eat and just got tired out when you found him.

Sounds like a healthy youngster, ready to start exploreing and on his way to flying...

He might have been on his own as a new flier, or as a yet to be flier, but without images it is hard to guess.

You might consider to start feeding the Pigeons in your yard, so not only they can find enough to eat, but, so your little one as he grows up, can have a ready bunch of experienced Birds to join and lean from for all the various things he will need to know for being a Pigeon...


Is there much snow there presently?

Phil
Las Vegs


----------



## dynamitedan18 (Feb 25, 2006)

*ok thats a problem*

There are no pigeons around this area there is a select few but none around me for miles and miles. His poop today was brownish and rather harder not as liquidy is that good. He keeps nibbling at my fingers and squeeking does that mean to feed him more ive fed him some seeds. thanks
-dan


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

dynamitedan18 said:


> * *There are no pigeons around this area there is a select few but none around me for miles and miles. *
> 
> ** *His poop today was brownish and rather harder not as liquidy is that good. *
> 
> ...


* Given that information Dan, I would be reluctant to release the pij, at least in the near future. If there's a flock to release him into, that's great. 

** Were there any 'white caps' atop the brown? If so, then they are looking good & I would continue doing what you're doing. 

** Yep, he's probably asking in his own pijjie way that he would like a few more seeds.  

Cindy


----------



## dynamitedan18 (Feb 25, 2006)

*omg i got so scared today*

well me and reuk were outside as i was letting him enjoy nature he was happy and his poop is brown with the white caps so thats good. well this hawk attacked reuk or was going to. luckily i scared it away. Reuk doesnt know about predators it seems so that worries me. are pigeons commonly black cause my pigeon doesnt look like any of the pics ive seen of yours are there any websites where i can look through photos to figure out what kind i have lol
-thanks dan


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

if your pigeon is a feral then black is not an uncommon color.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

dynamitedan18 said:


> well me and reuk were outside as i was letting him enjoy nature he was happy and his poop is brown with the white caps so thats good. well this hawk attacked reuk or was going to. luckily i scared it away. Reuk doesnt know about predators it seems so that worries me. are pigeons commonly black cause my pigeon doesnt look like any of the pics ive seen of yours are there any websites where i can look through photos to figure out what kind i have lol
> -thanks dan


Hi dan,

Not to be an alarmist, but many members wanting pet pigeons to have the best of both worlds, have come here with a sad tale to tell about a hawk getting their beloved pet. Seems we take alot of their instinctual nature away w/petdom and their reflexes or learned behavior that they would normally get from being in a flock are just not there. 

Which leads to the next issue of whether you want to keep this little one that you rescued or release it. If there is no flock near where you picked it up, and you know of no other flocks that have a relatively good location as feral life goes, then would you want to keep him as a pet? If so, then letting him free fly outside may not be a good idea because of predators. Just something for you to think about. 

fp


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Dan,

I hope you are not playing us for fools here because I am starting to get that funny feeling I can't quite describe in regular words.

Cameron


----------



## dynamitedan18 (Feb 25, 2006)

*camron*

I dont know what you mean but no im not playing anybody and if i do want to keep him will he be happy by being indoors, and camron if you have msn i will gladly show you him on the webcam, i dont understand why you would even think something like that, i came here for help but if people are going to think something else than i guess ill just do the best i can on my own, i never asked to help this bird , i just took the liberty to do something nice. For all those of you who are helping me, including you cameron even though you have a "funny feeling" thanks, i ask you to keep answering my questions as I have them. 
thanks -dan


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Okay Dan,

Keep asking and I'll do my best. Guess I just had one of those so-called psychic moments that got me worried about what was going on. No I don't have a web-cam but please do post some pics. I would love to see them. Sorry I had that little doubt for a moment. You can understand though I think after your mentions of Alka-Seltzer, Hawks suddenly appearing to attack (or not) your bird and you saying you were "growing attached to your bird so that you would like it to live" as you said in your very first post. I had to ask but I am also glad that you responded. As I said, keep asking questions and try to ignore my worries here is they are not justified.

Cameron


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Dan,


Cameron is cool...he is a good guy...no worries there..

This is not the easiest medium, these little printed words on a screen, for me certainly to get my thoughts or words lined up on. And it is less than ideal for any of us...


So just bear with me a little here - and I might not have exactly the right words either, so...just hang on for the ride a little...and know I mean well for you, and for the Bird...



Care for the Bird now as it's adopted poppa...learn fast so you can know what to do and how to do it...raise him right, take care of him, love him, and find a way to socialize him with wild Pigeons as they grase or forrage, in stages while still little, so he gets to meet them and be with them even as his Pigeon parents would have done, and need TO do for their young...so he can learn the modes of being he will need from these other wild Pigeons, even if you have to drive someplace else from your close by places...and when he is ready, in six weeks or seven, let him Free to have his life. And you will then have done a job any man would feel good about and feel humble with and clean to own as having done it...and, as having done something worth doing.

Anything less, takes from your own self respect and your own soul...and will not benifit the Bird which fate handed you.


So...

That, my friend, is the deal...in the short and sweet of it all boiled down.

It is real, it is simple, and it is what it is.



Now...

Bird-wise...

I am thinking that if his poops are still 'green' with some 'White', that he is...

A) Possibly not getting enough to eat, or not eating enough. When he is pecking, can you tell how much success he is actually having? 

B) Possibly has some infection and enteritis or intestinal problems - Worms, Coccidiosis, Chlamidia, Yeast infection, Giardia...something effecting his system and digestive processes anyway, to where we are hearing about 'green' with some white, instead of hearing about 'brown-green' with White.

The White is their concentrated pee...so, it sounds like he is getting enough Water anyway...and that is good...Kidneys or Liver are maybe doing decently...but s-o-m-e-t-h-i-n-g is probably not right health-wise, and maybe it will clear up on a couple days, and maybe it will not...so...


Did you get a Heating Pad?


Is the Bird willing to be active at all hours? Peeping and nuzzleing and so on if you are in sight or near or put your hand next to him?

How many poops is he making over 24 hours?

What are you feeding him?


Let us know...?

Hang in there...

Thanks Dan...

The next Beer is on you...!

Best wishes...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

dynamitedan18 said:


> I dont know what you mean but no im not playing anybody and if i do want to keep him will he be happy by being indoors, and camron if you have msn i will gladly show you him on the webcam, i dont understand why you would even think something like that, i came here for help but if people are going to think something else than i guess ill just do the best i can on my own, i never asked to help this bird , i just took the liberty to do something nice. For all those of you who are helping me, including you cameron even though you have a "funny feeling" thanks, i ask you to keep answering my questions as I have them.
> thanks -dan


Hi Dan,

If you and the bird are bonded, then yes, it will be happy w/you indoors. Many of the members here have unreleasable ferals as pets. Whether the bird is or is not releasable has a variety of considerations which have been the topic of threads, this one in particular which you might find helpful:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=11919

Evaluating the releasability of the bird should be done separately from whether you intend to keep the bird. If the bird is unreleasable and you don't choose to have it for a pet, then there is the separate issue of finding a home or rehabber to take the bird in.

Sometimes accidents happen and young unfledged birds end up on the ground unable to get back to their nest, and other times, there was a problem to begin with. I think keeping the young bird for now is in its best interest, especially since you were unable to see the nest or other pigeons around the location where you found it.

If you are able and inclined, you can get a free place to post your pics at Webshots and post the link here to your pics. That would be great, as everyone doesn't have Messinger. I'd love to see the little one.

Thanks for all you've done for him, it's doubtful he would have survived under the circumstances.

fp

This forum is a learning experience for all of us in different ways unique to our needs & background, so I think you're in the right spot, I hope you continue to address your concerns here or just share your experience with us.


----------



## dynamitedan18 (Feb 25, 2006)

*thanks all*

thanks cam im glad to hear were good, i will port the pics when i can borrow my moms digital camera. reuk seems to be full of life now she stays warm now and eats alot and preens her feathers and loves me lol im putting her to bed now i hold her before each night is over goodnight all talk to you tommorow
-dan


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

That's great news Dan and I'm glad you are back and weren't too put off with my comments yesterday. Looking forward to those pics! It's good news too that Reuk is eating well and preening. Sounds like he is starting to feel comfortable in his new surroundings too.

Keep up the good work!

Cameron


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

feralpigeon said:


> Hi Dan,
> 
> This forum is a learning experience for all of us in different ways unique to our needs & background, so I think you're in the right spot, I hope you continue to address your concerns here or just share your experience with us.


Thank you for that reminder Feisty. No one has told me off so sweetly in a long, long time and I respect your saying that. Sorry again Dan, I get off track sometimes but am always willing to do a little self analysis when I am going south. Looking forward to those pics.

Cameron


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for looking out for this birds needs.

You should look for a quality pigeon grain mix that looks like this one.

http://purgrain.com/ingredients.htm


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Camrron the Caring said:


> ...... No one has told me off so sweetly in a long, long time and I respect your saying that. ......
> 
> Cameron


Hi Cameron,

It's probably 'cause I wasn't really telling you off, just trying to help us get on track and make Dan feel reassured about being here. And I somehow knew that as compassionate as you are, it would be taken well.

fp


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

It was taken well. I like you more every day. I will have to put a sticky note right on my monitor. It will say "Keep Positive". Anyway, thanks for letting me off the hook so graciously. I can really learn something from you when it comes to diplomacy and tactfulness.

Cameron


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Cameron, 

You are fine, we all have suspicions at times and it's natural for us to be suspect at times. We've ALL felt this way at one time or another and it's hard to know for sure who is legitimate. It's the nature of the "biz" and this forum.

All we can do is offer our support and encouragement within limits. Sometimes, there are reasons to get upset and I have myself at times. Generally, these times have been with longer term members who simply aren't getting it or listening. Then something horrible will result and it's very maddening to say the least. Still, we try to work with the individual and hopefully they will understand our views. 

You're a great person and you seem to be very much like myself. I guess it's the Canadian connection I don't know but we all do try our best to work things out before we lose our "tact"

Dan, keep us updated, you're doing wonderfully and I'm very glad that this pigeon has managed to capture your heart and make you re-assess your opinions of animals and nature


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> We've ALL felt this way at one time or another and it's hard to know for sure who is *legitimate*. It's the nature of the "biz" and this forum.


Brad,

You mean that I shouldn't be a member of the forum if I was illegitimate?

Pidgey


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Pidgey said:


> Brad,
> 
> You mean that I shouldn't be a member of the forum if I was illegitimate?
> 
> Pidgey



ABSOLUTELY CORRECT !!!!!!!! I'd ban you immediately if you were less than sincere


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*


Pidgey said:



Brad,

You mean that I shouldn't be a member of the forum if I was illegitimate?

Pidgey

Click to expand...

*ONLY PIDGEY! You are something else! ROFL!!


----------



## brisbanepigeon (Feb 27, 2006)

I know how frustrating it is when all you want it some help -how lucky for this little pidge that you are there. Dawn dishsoap is great for oiled birds, but you usually nneed warm air to dry them and a warm place to keep them after. I like my floor fan in front of my gas powered heater. It cools the heat a little as it comes from the wall heater and also fluffs the feathers. It might take several baths...

RE: food -I know that ther is better out there, but I am new, so in a pinch I have been mixing Ensure (the vitamin drink) with cat kibble (ground to a pulp). When it softes and is warm I use a syringe to feed it. You have to be REALLY CAREFUL not the let them aspirate, so go slow and check the references on pigeon anatomy. Personally the tube thing scares me and I have fed three 10-15 day old pigeons this way and all lived and grew. The third was found today and just had his night time meal before I logged on. There is a technique I am perfecting... so far I have succeeded in getting the last 2 pigeons to gape for me in no time by placing the babes on a safe surface and circling the syringe above their head slowly. They seem to need to flap their wings while they feed so holding them is not as good. I also use my fore-finger and middle finger to cover the eyes (palm facing bird) and get their beak inbetween the fingers they seem to feel like this is mommy mouth......

Check your area for help, sure wish I'd had some. Knowing I was it gave me the courage to try (knowing I might fail), but it was nerve-wrecking


----------



## cooingsosweetly (Apr 3, 2005)

*seed and feed*

a good quality seed for doves would work great. if he dosnt eat it, continue with the dropper method, and make sure you put it past the air hole (just past the tounge inside the beak)
i have been very successful rehabing sick pigeons in th epast, and any dishsoap is good to get the grease off, and a soft brissle old toothbrush works great. someof them even like to be combed on the nape of the neck with it, but this is rare.
you're doing a great job with the little pij.
qp


----------

